# 12 strings- picking



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Am a novice to 12 strings and just realized the other night that perhaps down stroke up stroke picking is not appropriate for a 12 string.
I mean lets face it on a 6 string down stroke up stroke picking sounds the same and of course it is used all the time. BUT on a 12 string it makes a huge difference cause of the sound difference in which string is getting plucked first.
So am I right or wrong in my realization?
Benee Wafers


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it depends on what you are playing and what you want it to sound like.

Up strokes on the bottom strings are fine because they are in the same octave.

This guy seems happy to use them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je9O-VdrZ0E

Up strokes on chords sound okay too, in my opinion. 

Up-stroke while picking could be interesting... if you just catch the lower octave string it'd sound just like a 6-string. Then, on downstrokes, you catch both. With a little work, you might just sound like 2 guitars.

*picks up 12-string to test theory*


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you DCF.
Still waiting for UTUBE to download to hear you know who.
Thanks for that.
You will notice that when playing scales there is a big difference in the sounds produced. That is actually what prompted the question.
Benee
p.s. I just heard the guy playing a 12 and I did not see any upstrokes when picking. Strumming yes but not picking as far as I could tell.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Your pick gauge will make a difference also, especially if you have a naturally heavy attack, the heavier the pick(and attack) the more likely the note will run together and not be heard. I use 1.14's and 2.0's on electric and sometimes 6-string acoustic, but I go down to a .60 Brain for 12-string, try this and you should notice a very big difference in the sound when you strum.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> p.s. I just heard the guy playing a 12 and I did not see any upstrokes when picking. Strumming yes but not picking as far as I could tell.


I thought I saw him use a finger or two. Sorry about that.

Here's a guy that is definitely picking - among other things..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKOmdK9ButQ


How about a little slide on a 12-string? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V-Em41OZ8U


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Try it different ways--don't be afraid to be different--I have a double pick I sometimes use on my 12 string.

I mostly play chords on my 12 string, so I just pick it normally--most with an aluminum pick that brings out the brightness very well, and adds some sheen.


----------

